# Western wind caller not working



## Coyote Hoops (Feb 28, 2013)

I just bought a brand new western wind navajo electronic caller. Used it last weekend and worked great night one. Then go to use it the following evening cold about 30degrees noticed that I couldn't turn the volume over half way without the call cutting out mid call. So I finished the stand packed up came to the house fresh set of batteries. The next evening get out call acts fine then 10 mins in same thing any ideas? I've built a insulated box for it going to see if its a cold issue hopefully tomorrow once a fresh snow is on and storm breaks in south west Ohio. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Coyote Hoops !

Is this a western rivers ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to PT Coyote Hoops.

I'll bet theres a crack/break in one of the circut connections.

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

welcome to the site

yup sounds like a solder joint conncetion

seen that many times on circuit boards for instrument clusters in vehicles,always acted up when cold out and real hot out


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If its not a connection problem try rechargable batteries. My Foxpro scorpion wont last but a couple sets with alkaline AA in real cold weather.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Coyote Hoops.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

FoxPro.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

:welcome2: +1 Foxpro....If that's not in your budget, I've heard rave reviews on the Ico Tech GS300...Uses sounds from Wildlife Tech & costs less than $80 NIB


----------



## Coyote Hoops (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for your suggestions


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree with the guys above on the crack and/or bad solder joints. Either return it where you bought it or get ahold of Western Rivers customer service and see about an exchange.

http://www.western-rivers-sales.com/

For Sales And Customer Service Call 1-888-547-4679

For Technical Support Call 1-800-967-0998


----------

